# Dimethox powder dosage double-check



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2012)

Based on my readings of several different posts, I think that what I have below is correct but would appreciate a look-over for errors.  I am going to proactively treating our two bucks when they come home in two weeks.  We have had some nasty cases of coccidiosis in the past so I am think I will do the 40% concentration.
......
_Powdered Dimethox 12.5%_

For 12.5% strength: 
Mix packet with 3 cups water.  
Administer 1cc/ 5 pounds the first day.  
For the following 5 days, administer 1cc/10 pounds.
*Or *
Mix packet with 1.5 cups water.  
Administer 1cc/10 pounds day 1.  
Administer  1cc per 20 pounds for the following 5 days.

For 40% strength: 
Mix packet with 3 cups water.  
Administer 3.2cc/ 5 pounds on day one of treatment.  
Then for the next 5 days, administer 3.2cc/10 pounds.
*Or*
Mix packet with 1.5 cups water.  
Administer 1.6cc/5 pounds on day one of treatment.  
Then for the next 5 days, administer 1.6cc/10 pounds.


----------



## elevan (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know about the ratio of mixing it (powder) with water to get what strength...Roll Farms would be a good one for that.

Here is the dosages for different strengths:
Di-Methox 40% Injectible (given orally)
1cc per 5# on day 1

1cc per 10# days 2-5 



Di-Methox 12.5% (given orally)

3.15 ml per 5# of goat day 1

3.15 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5 


_ml and cc are interchangeable_


More here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## daisychick (Feb 23, 2012)

I was trying to figure out how to mix it to get the correct strengths too.  I also have the powder packet.  I will keep searching and if I find it I will share it here too.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Here, for simplicity's sake, I mix it w/ 1 c. water and dose at 1cc per 10# day 1, then 1cc per 20# days 2-5.

I have no idea what percentage that works out to (I'm guessing around 36%), but it works for us here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you Rolls 

And you are about dead on it turns out!

Before I saw your response, I asked one of my coworkers yesterday (from the math department) because no matter how I tried to work the math, it did not make sense.   He of course shook his head at me and laughed, then fixed my equation (but I betcha he can't diagram a sentence!   Wow how lame am I).

24oz/40   =    x /12.5

24(12.5) = 40x

300= 40x

7.5=x


7.5oz of water should get us 40%  concentration in each cc.


1 cup is 8oz so yay Rolls!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Thank you Rolls
> 
> And you are about dead on it turns out!
> 
> Before I saw your response, I asked one of my coworkers yesterday (from the math department) because no matter how I tried to work the math, it did not make sense.   He of course shook his head at me and laughed, then fixed my equation (but I betcha he can't diagram a sentence!   Wow how lame am I).


HEY!  I am an engineer and I can diagram a sentence, well a simple one at least .   But I can't spell worth a darn and have no idea what a Kardashian is.  A Cardassian yes, Kardashian, no.  

Rolls' formula gives you a 37.5% concentration.  Since we are working with "bucket chemistry"  it's close enough.


----------

